# اقتراح بفتح قسمين جديدن



## حياة بالمسيح (3 مايو 2014)

اقترح بفتح قسم خاص بالقديسة العذراء مريم وقسم اخر خاص بالمواضيع الانكليزية وانا سارفد القسمين بالمواضيع لما فيه خير وبركة للجميع والمجد لله دوما وابدا امين


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (3 مايو 2014)

ما المقصود من قسم خاص للعذراء ؟ ماذا يطرح به ؟
المواضيع الانجليزية لن يكون لها صدى مع الكثيرين لان المنتدى فى الاساس موجه لمن يتحدثون العربية " الكنيسة العربية " ..
ولكن أن أمكنك ترجمة تلك المواضيع وطرحها ستكون مفيدة لعدد أكبر ..


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 مايو 2014)

قسم خاص بالقديسة مريم العذراء تطرح به فضائلها وصلاتها وشفاعتها لكليتي الاقتدار وترانيم لها والمعجزات التي حصلت بصلاتها وبشفاعتها للرب يسوع المسيح
وقسم باللغة الانكليزية اطرح به مواضيع روحية دينية مسيحية وصلوات باللغة الانكليزية من تاليفي او بالاحرى ما يخبرني روح الله القدوس لنشرها للمؤمنين


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (3 مايو 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> وقسم باللغة الانكليزية اطرح به مواضيع روحية دينية مسيحية وصلوات باللغة الانكليزية من تاليفي او بالاحرى ما يخبرني روح الله القدوس لنشرها للمؤمنين



طالما المواضيع تخصك ممكن تكتيبيها بالعربى لعموم الاستفادة ..
وممكن شرح وتوضيح المكتوب بالاحمر ..


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 مايو 2014)

اقصد انني اسمع بداخلي صوت روح الله يخبرني بما عليً ان انشرة للمؤمنين فترنيمة كم انت عظيم ورائع يا يسوع ليست من تاليفي بل اخبرني روح الله القدوس بها كلمة كلمة وغيرها كثير من الترانيم ولدليل هي ليست من تاليفي انني بعد فترة قصيرة انساها وادخل عليها حالي حالكم كزائرة فما انا الا واسطة نقل انشر ما يقوله روح الله لي في مخدعي الشخصي واثناء ترنيمي وتسبيحي له فاجد نفسي غير قادرة على النوم ثم تنهال عليً الكلمات سواء اكانت ترنيمة او موضوع روحي عسى ان تكون كلها سبب بركة لكثيرين والمجد لله دائما وابدا امين


----------



## peace_86 (3 مايو 2014)

*نستطيع كتابة بكل مايتعلق بالسيدة العذراء في قسم القديسين..

مريم قديسة وهي ام القديسين والخطاة كلهم ..*


----------



## أَمَة (3 مايو 2014)

الرد على طلبك يا إبنتي جاءكِ في هذه المشاركة  #*2* وهذه  #*6*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 مايو 2014)

هذا فيما يخص قسم خاص بالقديسة العذراء مريم ولكن اين اضع المواضيع باللغة الانكليزية واترجم مواضيعي لتي نشرتها كلها تحت اي قسم وكيف ؟ مع جزيل لشكر والتقدير


----------



## أَمَة (7 مايو 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> هذا فيما يخص قسم خاص بالقديسة العذراء مريم ولكن اين اضع المواضيع باللغة الانكليزية واترجم مواضيعي لتي نشرتها كلها تحت اي قسم وكيف ؟ مع جزيل لشكر والتقدير


 
فيما يخص القديسة مريم العذراء:
*+* إذا كان الموضوع عن حياتها، يوجد قسم *سير القديسين*
*+* إذا كان عن أقوال أباء الكنيسة عنها، يوجد قسم *اقوال الاباء*
*+* إذا كان تأمل شخصي لك فيها، في *المنتدى العام*  أو في *المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام*
ولو وضعي موضوع في القسم الخطأ، فلا تقلقيِ لن مشرف القسم ينقله الى القسم الصحيح.

أما المواضيع في اللغة الإنكليزية فلا يوجد قسم للغة الإنلكيزية. لو اردتِ ان تترجميها فأهلا وسهلا.


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (7 مايو 2014)

افتحوا قسم للغة لانكليزية وانا ساترجم مواضيعي والمواضيع التي استطيع ترجمتها واكتب مواضيع اخرى باللغة الانكليزية غير منشورة لحد الان وانا في الخدمة وهدفي مجد اسم الرب يسوع المسيح
عسى ان تكون المواضيع سبب خير وبركة لكثيرين والمجد لله دائما وابدا امين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (7 مايو 2014)

[FONT="Arial Black"]ان اردتم افتحوا قسم خاص لتعلم اللغة الانكليزية ايضا وانا سارفده بالمواضيع[/FONT]


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (7 مايو 2014)

يا ريت فتح قسم بتعلم اللغة الانكليزية داخل القسم الخاص باللغة الانكليزية لما فيه خير للجميع


----------

